# Can a cat learn how to go to the toilet outside by itself?



## Addychu (Apr 9, 2012)

My cat has stopped using his litter tray, he does urinate in it, but doesnt do any other waste in it... is it possible that he has learnt to go outside?
He doesnt go outside the litter tray in the house, so im just curious -.-


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he has access to outdoors then I'd assume he is toiletting outdoors, as most cats prefer to do that given the option.


----------



## rich24uk (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep it's likely. My one really won't use a litter tray to poop unless he is locked in.


----------



## Addychu (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies guys, and he does have access through the day, as we leave the door open you the back for the dog all day, and if the kitty isnt seen before we sleep, we leave it open at night too (safe everywhere but still got to get a cat flap!) but im glad he has trained himself to do it outside, but now i will have to hunt for his lovely waste instead of it being right in his litter box.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Addychu said:


> > now i will have to hunt for his lovely waste instead of it being right in his litter box.
> 
> 
> Let's hope he is doing it in your garden and not in a neighbour's!


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup mine did..I tried at first putting a litter tray outside or sprinkling the litter on the soil but it didnt really make much of a difference. Then over time they started using their litter tray less and then stopped all together.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I had to move my litter tray out into the garden for a while, then move some of the dirty litter to the spot I wanted him to to use, then he was fine.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

My two both learned it themselves. I still have the litter trays indoors but whereas I was once cleaning it out twice a day, I now check it and clean it out every 3 or 4 days, and even then it's less than a day's doings from before. Felt inordinately proud of them, lol..


----------

